# Help!! I Have A 94 Sentra-dont Know How To Soup Up



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

I need help! I have a 94 Sentra XE and I don't know where to begin.I have been looking all over for Sentra parts/kits to soup my car up. Everything is for Hondas...Could someone give me a head start? What im looking to do is modify the body a lil bit---adding skirts or giving the car a "bigger appearance". Also to make it faster. I looked on the nissan performance mag site...everything was way over my head. I didnt know what I needed or what I don't need.. Could one of u guys be so kind as tell me what u think i need or what i dont? Especially since i dont have oodles of money to pay up in the high thousands right off the bat.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

i'd say if you can afford it, start with a nice pair of aftermarket wheels. It's amazing what new rims will do for the look of your car. If you want a little more horses then you can get the basic bolt-on mods like the intake, exhaust and headers. maybe tint the windows, add a cd deck...you know what i'm getting at. Just start with little stuff and if you want to get more serious and need any questions answered we'll be here to help you.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*yup*

one more Sentra soilder we can add to our ranks.......yeah dude if you wanna start to soup your ride up start with the basics intake, header and exhaust. You need any more help and just like silver said well be right here to help ya. Peace out!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Also, while your doing this, please keep this in mind. "Fuck the mainstream!" It's your car, so put it up to your own style. Come up with something new, and have kids follow you, instead of some magazines. For instance, avoid mainstream stupid altezza lights, or metal crap wings from pep boys. Try to be original as much as possible. Look at other pics of sentras on the net, and pick out what you like about them, but also make sure to note the things that you would change about them. All this should help you for a recipe to build a satisfactory sentra. good luck.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

*hey thanks to u guys for giving a lady*

a hand...to shawnsilver: wheres the best place to get the intake, exhaust and headers? some guys i seen use the flowmaster for a muffler is that really needed? for opium3: what are altezza lights are they those clear lights? and is this the only site that have picks of sentras...pix are hard to find on the net.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

altezza lights are the lights that imitate, but can not duplicate the Lexus IS300 style of tail light that you may see on everything from Ford F-150's to even a Geo Storm's. Its pathetic to see them on every car and have people still consider them "trick" lights. As for pics of peoples rides, you can use the







button and look through members rides forum with it. That would probably be the best place to find pics of all nissan models.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

I'd recommend starting with performance related parts before moving on to ricer parts like skirts and stuff. Especially if it's a fun ride you're looking for. I got my sentra b\c it looked "cool" with the ground effects, but really it doesn't perform as well and isn't as much fun as a souped up one would be. But if you're after looks alone...


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

if u are going for looks, West Wings makes some sick ass bodykits for the sentra, like the drift kit and the R33 looklike bodykit. the Trusu headlight conversion is cool too, thinking of buying it. i say for the GA16DE got nitrous all the way with intake, headers, and exhuast. There is HOTSHOT, Pacesetters, Iceman, and other brands, believe me if u look hard enough, u will find alot of stuff for the sentra. but the first thing u should is lower ur car with eibach 1.5inch drop and cut the springs one coil, it still gives a good ride, and get KYB AGX Shocks, with those too, ur handleing becomes twice as much better.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Something cheap and dirty that you can do is to remove the intake snorkel as it's restrictive. It's that "Y" pipe type of piece immeadiately after the airbox and to the side of the battery.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*ok*

Ok number 1.......Wingswest does not make the R33 widebody kit or the drift kit. The company that makes those kits for our cars is called streetweapon composites.....you can reach their site at streetweaponkits.com Number 2...... Iceman does not make a cold air intake for our cars (to my knowledge then again I could be wrong) Number 3.......cutting coils off of any spring is a big NO NO......good choice on the KYB AGXs....but if you want to go lower get yourself the best.....Ground Control coil overs and you can safely raise and lower your car. Other than that you should be straight. Have Fun..... Peace out!


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

Intake:
www.hotshot.com www.placeracing.com www.ptuning.com (they sell hotshot merchandise
exhaust:
greddy-2", bolt on, perfect
header:
hotshot, focuz, obx or pacesetter
depends how much $$$ u got
www.sentra.net
look there, it is the bible, will give u some ideas


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

SUSPENSION:
Cheap but good: Eibach pro kits (They're 1.2" not 1.5") DO NOT CUT ANYTHING!! and AGX's
More expensive: Ground Control Coilovers with Eibach ERS springs (you get to specify the spring rates) and AGX's 

EXHAUST:
Greedy is perfect, I have one. 
or you could get a custom mandrel bent 2" with a universal muffler

Underdrive pulley:Unorthodox Racing Underdrive pulley, I also hear some of the SE-R accesory pullies they make will fit the GA16

INTAKE:
Many choices, most already listed. A CAI kinda depends where you live though, I'm in downtown charleston where it floods a few feet every time it rains, so it's just not practical, even with the AEM bypass valve.

Other cheap stuff to do:
Bump the timing up a few degrees, like 15* BTDC
Get a STB off ebay or something, they can be found for as low as $30.
Find a junkyard SE-R and take it's rear sway bar

Mainly, check Sentra.net, it was the first site ot there gathering info for the GA, and it's still the best and most informative.


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

SentraSERj said:


> *cut the springs one coil, it still gives a good ride, and get KYB AGX Shocks, with those too, ur handleing becomes twice as much better. *


Uh...no


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

SentraSERj said:


> *but the first thing u should is lower ur car with eibach 1.5inch drop and cut the springs one coil, it still gives a good ride, and get KYB AGX Shocks, with those too, ur handleing becomes twice as much better. *


the grammar and spelling alone should give you a clue that it is B.S. from the get go. Please tell me this was a joke?!?


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

OPIUM3 said:


> *Also, while your doing this, please keep this in mind. "Fuck the mainstream!" It's your car, so put it up to your own style. Come up with something new, and have kids follow you, instead of some magazines. For instance, avoid mainstream stupid altezza lights, or metal crap wings from pep boys. Try to be original as much as possible. Look at other pics of sentras on the net, and pick out what you like about them, but also make sure to note the things that you would change about them. All this should help you for a recipe to build a satisfactory sentra. good luck. *


i agree with you all the way!


is that really your pic? and i thought the qute was "if it's not Scottish.....then its CRAP!"


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

ScarCrow28 said:


> *i agree with you all the way!
> 
> 
> is that really your pic? and i thought the qute was "if it's not Scottish.....then its CRAP!" *


Yeah, thats the quote all right, but I modified it to fit this forum, and my ideals. Its the way I styled my car after. However, my car still has some rice ish to get rid of from the previous owner. I'm taking care of it slowly but surely. And what pic are you talking about?


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

the one under you name in your bio to the left of course!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Ha Ha Ha... Yeah, i just blanked on that one. No, that isn't me, I just picked that guy up off of google images after searching for "Doktor". He just looked so smug, so I thought it would bring the right feel to my posts as he reflects the idealism of "no bullshit" in my mind.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

i think you got the baby boomer who drives a mercedes.

i asked because a guy like that would be the last person i'd expect into automotive anythin, let alone imports. you should have gotten a pic of an drill sargent or someone dangerous like that.


----------

